# Visit visa to the U.S



## suhelll333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey everyone..I am a 25 year old Indian living in Abu Dhabi from the past 18 years..Can some one please tell me how do I go about applying for a visit visa to the United States..what exactly are the requirements and the procedure and also if it's better to route it through one of the travel agencies? Many thanks in advance..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You could try having a look on Trip Advisor. It's a forum for travelers, holiday makers, etc. I am pretty sure you will find the information you need and, if not, you could post the question. Alternatively, compact the US Consulate/Embassy.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry, compact should read contact.


----------



## suhelll333 (Sep 11, 2011)

I was hoping to find out some first hand experiences from people who have been through the whole process but anyway I'll give trip advisor a shot..thank you


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Tripadvisor wont help you for visa information, its good for hotel info and recommendations on what to do, but not visas

1) dont think Indian nationals can use travel agencies for US visa applications

2) Do you have a job in Dubai? How long is it for ?

Main factor in visas is whether you can show "strong ties" to the UAE, this may be in form of a stable job you held for some time or in property you own here, or maybe your entire family lives here...


----------



## suhelll333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well for me I was born n brought up here..did my schoolin here and m working here as well..and my family is here too..so u think it's better if I approach the embassy and apply on my own instead of going through an agency?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

You dont have the option of using an agency

Go to the US Embassy page, there you have to fill in a form online, make an appointment online and then visit them for an interview. During the interview they will ask you why you want to visit etc. 
You need to take all documents for your trip with you to the interview, this includes salary statements, bank statements etc


----------



## suhelll333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Gotcha! Thanks alot for all your help tropicana ))


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

dont mention it 
Good luck with the whole process


----------

